# Reptile handling equipment



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got my Midwest Snake Hooks today- damn UPS are good. 

Anyway, heres the handling equipment:











Hook-wise I have the 2 and 3 foot Lucky Reptile Hooks, The Midwest Mark O'Shea 29 inch, the 24 inch standard and the 24 inch mini hook.


----------

